# what is the appropriate amount off tobbacco you should add to a session.



## billy_bong_thornton (May 18, 2006)

when i chop up i add one half kingsize smoke per gram and im curious about how much other people put in.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 18, 2006)

The correct amt. of tobacco to add to pot is:

                             ZERO
none nada zilch

If you must have a deadly addictive drug, light a cig. but don't spoil good bud by adding tobacco to it jeez.


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Yes im going with Ganja No tobacco in 
perfectly good Bud Just smoke a cig!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

hahahahahahaha! Where are you from BTW?  I've never heard of that before...and I smoke. Hmmmm, kill two birds with one stone I guess. Peace


----------



## rasta (May 18, 2006)

iv only heard of doing that if you have some realy bad brown weed that taste like dirt ,,,other then that never ,.p,l,r


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

LOL yeah if its that bad 
then just buy some better 
stuff!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 18, 2006)

It's common in a some parts of europe and sometimes that's how you buy it, from what I have been told. I've tried it, eh, I could take it or leave it, and I am a smoker.


----------



## wesman123123 (May 24, 2006)

ive heard that putting tobacco helps the joint burn slower


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

adding tobacco to decent pot is like taking that good weed and turning into shwagg. Ok i've heard of people doing it, when rolling a spliff, however it ruins the taste of the weed. If you must smoke a cigarette do it... but don't mix it with your pot.. ever!


----------



## FaTal1 (May 25, 2006)

man just roll your joints and blunts with straight bud i never put any tabacco in my blunts or joints i never did and i never will


----------



## wesman123123 (May 25, 2006)

i know me tooo i hate tobacco im just saying i heard it makes it burn slower


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 25, 2006)

yeah....just say no to tobacco


----------



## wesman123123 (May 25, 2006)

for sure


----------



## Ad1 (May 26, 2006)

In the uk everyone uses tobacco, about half a ciggy for one king size, 

i dont like pure joints, i find that they're too strong and dont burn very well


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 26, 2006)

AD1, why dont you like pure joints?  You dont like the way pot tastes???  Puting tobacco in your joints makes it taste like s++t.  What about not burning verry well?  Are you breaking your pot up Verry good?  Tobacco and pot should never be mixed.  If you wish smoke a joint then light up a cigg.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 26, 2006)

"SAY NO TO TABACCO" lol


----------



## username812 (May 26, 2006)

i think mixing tobacco and bud came from the rastafarians, sometimes theyd mix it in with a bowl and i think sometimes theyd roll a joint with it, dont quote me but i think thats where the term spliff originated from


----------



## MissMolly (May 26, 2006)

I cant hack holding in tabacco that long..in my canadian friends smoke it that way..I take it straight..hardcore, no waterin" it down


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 26, 2006)

Hey Billy Bong. I used to have a friend who mixed his Borkum-Riff pipe tobacco with his herb to make it last longer. He smoked pot like a freight train but never smoked cigs. He bought a lot of schwag so perhaps it was a taste issue. 
He would mix half weed/half tobacco and have a decent-tasting joint out of what was formerly harsh smoke. 
Whatever you chose to add to your smoke, I hope it's good and makes it better for you.
Smoke 'em if you've got 'em.
Rev


----------



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

The only way I would ever mix tobacco and weed is by rolling a blunt in a phillie...... or a swisher....


----------



## Ad1 (May 26, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> AD1, why dont you like pure joints?  You dont like the way pot tastes???  Puting tobacco in your joints makes it taste like s++t.  What about not burning verry well?  Are you breaking your pot up Verry good?  Tobacco and pot should never be mixed.  If you wish smoke a joint then light up a cigg.



I like the way weed and tobacco taste together, i like it this way, i've been doing it like this since the beginning   , all my mates are the same

We used to some pure ones as a bit of a treat but dont really bother anymore

how do you smoke hash?


----------



## OhioDood (May 26, 2006)

I've tried mixing tobacco and weed once, and I hated it. The smoke was far too harsh for my lungs and I coughed it out immediatly. Talk about wasted weed, I didn't even get high - just a headache.  

But like Rev said, however you like it, enjoy it.


----------



## wesman123123 (May 26, 2006)

u can smoke hash in a pipe bong pop can pop bottle in a joint, you name it


----------



## Ad1 (May 26, 2006)

so you guys dont even use tobacco when smoking hash? interesting....


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

You shouldnt mix pot with Tobacco it ruins it!!!


----------



## wesman123123 (May 26, 2006)

you should only put tobacco in pot if u smoke cigs


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 26, 2006)

Maybe those who don't like pot with tobacco added have never had really good pot?
A joint goes out more often because there is no gunpowder in pot like there is in most cigarette tobacco (gunpowder is what keeps a cigarette burning all the way down to the end).
I'm a tobacco smoker, and the taste and aroma of marijuana--slow dried properly cured marijuana--is, imo, superior to the finest turkish, the sweetest virginia, the spiciest latakia, and certainly cigarette tobacco.
Like I said before, if you like both do what I do--smoke a joint and then go outside to enjoy a cig.


----------



## wesman123123 (May 26, 2006)

nah i really dislike cigs they smell gross they taste gross and u can get lung cancer and all that crap


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 27, 2006)

thats what I do ganjaguru.


----------

